# Class is in session



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Let me teach ya something: 9405 5036 9930 0154 5463 78


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

No food in the class room!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I never was any gud at lernin......


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I am on my way out of town so no DCs yet, but please accept this placeholder...



XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XX


Oh yeah, and one extra random one that I might as well post here...


XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XX




go ahead smart guys... try to figure out where these two are going!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Let's take 'em to school, Squids! 9400 XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XX


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Wait, wait, wait..... What's going on here??????


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Wait, wait, wait..... What's going on here??????


Oh brother... Where is my llama translator. You know what... BACK OF THE CLASS!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Can't you read Jeff? Class is in session! And you fail!


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Um, we're not going to have any pop quizzes over this material, are we? 'Cause I'm sleepy...


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

I knew I should have paid attention on the first day instead of sticking my gum in that girls hair, again David tell your Mom I am sorry


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Professor David, I know the answer: 9405 5036 9930 0154 5463 78 + XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XX + XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX XX = Someones about to get blown up!!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Seriously Professor David, I did my homework but the dog ate it!! :biglaugh:

Ooooo this will be good. opcorn:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

This class is full of Nerds!!


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a hunch but I'm not certain... 

opcorn:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

meatcake said:


> This class is full of Nerds!!


It is now.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

smokin3000gt said:


> opcorn:


Damn it! I already said no food in class! 9405 5036 9930 0155 0004 80


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> It is now.


Well sure. Now that YOUR here.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Hah, hidden address FTW.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

....The treated samples will be plated using MRS, and after the same amount of time as used in the baseline, another count of CFU will be taken. Due to the lack of penetration of UV into opaque or turbid liquids, multiple passes through the sterilizer may be necessary. Gross organism removal rates will be determined by a simple removal algorithm (Ni – Np / Ni)100 where Ni = initial population, and Np = post-treatment population, adapted from Vlachos and ISO 10718. The efficacy of the methods will then be compared using ANOVA to analyze variance in the success of treatment.....

Oh yeah.....0311 2550 0003 #### ####


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

No food in class huh? 

:tea::beerchug::banana::hungry:op2:izza::al:fu


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

meatcake said:


> No food in class huh?


Class pets don't count. Back in your cage hamster! Or I will let little Johnny take you home this weekend.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Squids teaching class?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Talk about the blind leading the blind...


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

meatcake said:


> This class is full of Nerds!!


I resemble that remark! Just remember, us nerds are good at science and concocting things that go BOOM!!!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Teacher can't call my parents at home, so I'm free to frollock and eat barbecue chips.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

gosh said:


> Squids teaching class?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Talk about the blind leading the blind...


Matt... It is about time I repay you for that last package... DETENTION! 9405 5036 9930 0155 0578 73


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Damn it! I already said no food in class! 9405 5036 9930 0155 0004 80


someone is gonna get it now! lol.. :rofl: I feel bad for whoever the poor sucker is...

wait a minute...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I see a lot of suckers showing up in class... Lucky this isn't a Catholic school. The beatings won't be as severe.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Hmmmm someone needs to stand in the corner and face the wall ray:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Class pets don't count. Back in your cage hamster! Or I will let little Johnny take you home this weekend.


I'm a wombat!! Not a hamster fool!! All the ferocity of a tazmanian devil with the cuddliness of a house cat. Lol

Ps I just dropped a deuce on your desk teacher. Oops.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

meatcake said:


> I'm a wombat!! Not a hamster fool!! All the ferocity of a tazmanian devil with the cuddliness of a house cat. Lol
> 
> Ps I just dropped a deuce on your desk teacher. Oops.


Incredibly ferocious indeed.






Looks like we need to get the class pet back on the wheel, could stand to lose a few pounds.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

meatcake said:


> I'm a wombat!! Not a hamster fool!! All the ferocity of a tazmanian devil with the cuddliness of a house cat. Lol
> 
> Ps I just dropped a deuce on your desk teacher. Oops.


Next on the agenda, disection of a mammal. This wombat should do nicely...

Now where did I leave that detonation code...?


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Incredibly ferocious indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Touché you moustachio'd bastard. Touché


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Looks like we need to get the class pet back on the wheel, could stand to lose a few pounds.


Ouch... hey Professor David, hes not fat, hes just fluffy!!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Someone from the back of the class just hit me in the head with a big, sloppy spit ball. I''m telling teacher!










No time now, so will have to update later, possibly VERY late tonight.

When's recess? :ss


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Great thread David! Gives me more Squid names lol :thumb:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Wineador said:


> Great thread David! Gives me more Squid names lol :thumb:


The squids are not in hiding (well... some of them are "retired"). If you want names you just need to ask. However, I am not responsible for what happens as a result from what you do with those names.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Someone from the back of the class just hit me in the head with a big, sloppy spit ball. I''m telling teacher!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on top of it: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-tobacco-bombs/316872-squids-under-attack.html#post3688190

And no one likes a tattle-tale


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

gosh said:


> Squids teaching class?
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Talk about the blind leading the blind...


Coming from a LOBster that doesn't say much. Anyone (well, anyone else) would know that lobsters see through reflection rather than refraction, which lowers acuity to nothing more than shadows and movement rather than seeing clear images.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

great googily moogily!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Herfabomber: "Junior, you got that note ready to go yet?"

Pinhead Jr.: "got it right here, Pops..."Dear Professor Squid, please excuse Pinhead from attending this class, as he feels this would be a complete waste of his valuable time, seeing as it is National Drink Beer Day.....respectfully, Pinhead's Mom"

Herfabomber: "good job, Junior"


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Anyone (well, anyone else) would know that lobsters see through reflection rather than refraction, which lowers acuity to nothing more than shadows and movement rather than seeing clear images.


I'll take "Factoids that have absolutely no relevance to daily life" for $1000, Alex


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Herfabomber: "Junior, you got that note ready to go yet?"
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "got it right here, Pops..."Dear Professor Squid, please excuse Pinhead from attending this class, as he feels this would be a complete waste of his valuable time, seeing as it is National Drink Beer Day.....respectfully, Pinhead's Mom"
> 
> Herfabomber: "good job, Junior"


Skipping class!? Not on my watch! 9405 5036 9930 0155 2903 79


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

OK, let me see if I can do this right. Been a long time

C2 = A2 + B2 and E = Mc2 

Sooooooo

Res Ipsa Loquiter, inter alia, ejusdem generis, et al.... you get the picture

And, by the way, don't go threatening Squids. We are right here, not hiding from anybody....(stands behind the Ass-Blower)

94055036993001&[email protected]*8


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

You're quite the taskmaster, there, David. There's one punishment for any minor infraction, and that's getting blown up. I know whose class *not* to sign up for next semester.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> And, by the way, don't go threatening Squids. We are right here, not hiding from anybody....(stands behind the Ass-Blower


wait..isn't that blocking his ass from getting blown?

Pinhead Jr.: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..maybe you should go to class, Pops...these special ed courses sound like a lot of laughs.....then, you can ride Shotgun on the short bus and stop for ice cream"

Herfabomber: "I do like ice cream"


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Pure craziness. :target: :target:

O I look forward to this one day. :beerchug:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Skipping class!? Not on my watch! 9405 5036 9930 0155 2903 79


it's a sad state of affairs when the educational system doesn't respect the sanctity of the note from one's mom anymore

Pinhead Jr.: "it's my fault, Dude..I shoulda signed it "Pinhead's psychiatrist"...they probly would've believed that one.

Herfabomber: "yeah...riggggggggght"


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Don't make me call your mom to check. I am sure Ron knows how to get a hold of her... He always knows.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

hey Pinhead Jr, do you also go to see your dads psychiatrist, or do you have one of your own???


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> wait..isn't that blocking his ass from getting blown?
> 
> Nope, I get to hold the dryer!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

/pulls the fire alarm


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

sdlaird;3688504 We are right here said:


> So...did I read that right? You jumped behind the guy with his pants down and ass in the air?  Ahem....alrighty then! BTW, do you hear a ticking sound?............


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Geez... this thread has become rather popular! I guess maybe I should contribute to some poor schmuck's education... 

x405 5x36 99x0 015x x635 9x


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Did somebody say food?

Fast Times at Ridgemont High _ Pizza Delivery - Video Dailymotion


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey prof? I might have accidentally turned in an assignment early and sorta, maybe vaporized a major metropolitan area in Alabama. Am I in trouble?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Chris, I think that actually earns you extra credit!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Chris, I think that actually earns you extra credit!


Chris is definitely an honor student!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Chris, I think that actually earns you extra credit!





AStateJB said:


> Chris is definitely an honor student!


I learned from the best!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

nikonnut said:


> I learned from the best!


thought you learned from the Squids?:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

nikonnut said:


> Hey prof? I might have accidentally turned in an assignment early and sorta, maybe vaporized a major metropolitan area in Alabama. Am I in trouble?


Overachiever!!! What?! You trying to make the rest of us look bad? Slow down!!

(I'd attach a clip from the movie Big where the guy gets pissy with Tom Hanks and tells him to cool it with the work, but I am teknowlogikalie challeneged)


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Wineador said:


> So...did I read that right? You jumped behind the guy with his pants down and ass in the air?  Ahem....alrighty then! BTW, do you hear a ticking sound?............


Uhhh, never quite thought about it that way, but... uhhh... yes, yes I did! I've been hanging out with my greek buddies too much lately. I do not recall his ass ticking, but that damn hair dryer was pretty loud!

But seriously! Really!?

All I can say is "Strange things are afoot at the circle K"


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> thought you learned from the Squids?:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


Pete,Pete,Pete. I'm pretty sure you're on that list too, brother!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Sometimes I think people get a bit out of control or a bit too involved <.<.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Spitwads at the teacher! Go go go!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

in honor of the late, great Ron Palillo...






OOH!!!....OOHOOH!!!!!

genius:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

:boom: = 031x 3x90 x0x2 x05x 82xx


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

It looks like Mr. Buttdryer wasn't kidding around...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/317006-those-squids-hit-hard.html


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

cigargirlie said:


> Ooooo this will be good. opcorn:


Always is... :spy:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Report is in from my special student...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/317073-astatejb-knocks-me-out-study-aids.html


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Report is in from my special student...
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/317073-astatejb-knocks-me-out-study-aids.html


and now i'm gonna have to re-learn a bunch of stuff from the fallout!

thanks again brother!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

android said:


> and now i'm gonna have to re-learn a bunch of stuff from the fallout!
> 
> thanks again brother!


You're welcome, Andrew. I hope you like them.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Though not original squid targets, I see three "out for deliveries" for class clowns acting up in this thread.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Teacher is picking on me again.. =\

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/317114-dr-david-loses.html


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

LOL, I'm a criminal!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/317120-sdlaird-war-criminal.html


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> LOL, I'm a criminal!
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/317120-sdlaird-war-criminal.html


As He Came Into The Window
It Was The Sound Of A Crescendo
He Came Into His Apartment
He Left The Bloodstains On The Carpet
Hee Ran Underneath The Table
He Could See He Was Unable
So He Ran Into The Bedroom
He Was Struck Down, It Was His Doom


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Mine struck Dan.

Squid Bombed!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Mr. Buttdryer, I caught a truant! The punishment is on its way.

940* *036 9930 0162 90*2 28


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

You guys are ruthless. Good thing I dropped out of college to be a **** star.. Nice destruction! Awesome.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Only ONE! good thing can possible come out of this class,,.. A future president thats a an avid cigar smoker due to all the carnage, who will let everyone smoke IN CLASS.. nice one fellas ver entertaining. :thumb:


----------

